# Robin Williams



## nixxon2000 (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello brothers

Not sure this topic is appropriate but I'm going to try posting it any way. 

As I'm sure we all know Robin Williams passed away this week. I don't feel we need to discus the details of his passing. However I do feel that I needed to talk about him and his life. 

Having been fortunate enough to see him as a regular caring man. It was shocking to hear he was no longer with us. It made me think of all the wonderful charities he was involved with and great movies he was apart of. 

So I thought it might be nice to list what movie he was in that made an impact on you or was just fun to watch. 

For me dead poets was huge. Each day I try to write my own verse and make each day extraordinary. 

As for charities St Jude was one I knew he worked with and have seen the impact made by support from people like him. 

RIP Robin thanks for all you have done.  



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (Aug 14, 2014)

Robin Williams movies kinda defined a chunk of my youth. Hook and Mrs Doubtfire especially.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Aug 14, 2014)

"Good Will Hunting" was probably my favorite RW movie.  It was inspirational for me to watch a man quietly and patiently using the truth to transform the life of someone who was basically a stranger.


----------



## jjjjjggggg (Aug 14, 2014)

To me RW did better in his more dramatic roles... they seemed to be fueled by something much deeper within him.


----------



## dfreybur (Aug 14, 2014)

I may have like "Man of the Year" best.

To me the idea was the star in "What Dreams May Come".  His performance stood out, but so many of his performances stood out.


----------



## nixxon2000 (Aug 14, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> I may have like "Man of the Year" best.
> 
> To me the idea was the star in "What Dreams May Come".  His performance stood out, but so many of his performances stood out.


My wife would agree. He has done some amazing things.


----------



## Black Panther Hawk (Dec 19, 2014)

I feel bicentennial man show a high point of strong acting


----------



## dmurawsky (Dec 22, 2014)

The highpoint of his films for me was "What Dreams May Come". In hindsight, I think it might reflect many of his own demons. I'll have to watch it again when I have the energy. It is a very powerful movie.


----------



## Flatworlder (Dec 22, 2014)

dmurawsky said:


> The highpoint of his films for me was "What Dreams May Come". In hindsight, I think it might reflect many of his own demons. I'll have to watch it again when I have the energy. It is a very powerful movie.


What dreams may come.. Always seems to have another layer of meaning each time I watch it...


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I see endless meaning in many movies, but somehow "What Dreams May Come" just left me going "huh? ".  And this from a guy who can expound on the spiritual significance of "Groundhog Day".   LOL, maybe I should watch it again.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 24, 2015)

It was hard for me to see Robin Williams as an actor.  To me, his heart and humanity shown thorough, no matter the role.


----------

